# 8-week expectations



## cbus (Nov 19, 2013)

We've had Marta for a week, and it's going pretty well … she's amazing, she's bonded with us, she likes her crate, and her sleep is pretty regular. We did a good amount of research over the last year, and we checked this forum a lot while we were planning for our Vizsla. We knew to expect a lot of work.

Help us work smarter!

Here's our two issues right now.
1. Her pee accidents seem to be in streaks…no accidents for as much as a day an a half at a time, then a string of three right in a row. We are pretty on top of going outside (every 30-45 minutes). After one puddle, we say a firm no, take her out, and she squats for us again outside (treat reward). She then comes back in and senses the cleanup or something, because she's very likely to pee again within minutes…again she can go an entire day without incident, and then there will be a half hour of pee chaos. Thoughts?

2. This one caught me off guard: she doesn't like to go for a walk … at all. Is 8 weeks too young to expect a short walk of a block or two? Should we make all outside activity at this young age be focused on potty training only? She often will go for us and then want to head right back inside. Whether she has to go or not, she cries on the way outside (a couple flights of steps) and fights the leash a lot with misdirection and refusing to walk. Everyone said so much about the Vizsla energy, so we were prepared for a lot of walking. Perhaps I'm expecting that too soon and need to chill out. 

Thanks in advance! Love to hear from experienced owners…any city dwellers out there would be particularly helpful. I know it's not ideal for a V, but we do not have our own yard.

Thanks


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Cbus, welcome, and congratulations on your new addition 
Since I recently went through the new pup stage, I will offer some of my experience... At 8 wks your pup is still in the infant stage, and most expectations are on you, not the pup... for now. 
It is important that you potty your pup min. every hour, and if she is playing, even for 15 min. stop her and take her out. The more frequently she goes out, the quicker she will get the association. If you forget, so will she.
IMO 8 wks is to young for a walk. At this age even till about 10 wks or so, they are doing good to explore their own back yard and take in their immediate surroundings. Let them settle in for a while and become at home. They need to assimilate the sounds, smells, feel of what is to be their existence. Moving on to the neighborhood can come later. 
The other thing I will share, is that their attention span is minute, if you can collect an array of toys, chews, and distractions that are dog acceptable, it will help with play, biting, shark attacks, exercise, ets. When they get bitey, shuv something acceptable in their mouth continuously. Toss toys... give them a card board box... Kong's full of food on and on, you will have to use your imagination and get creative to your pups personality.
Last and I think very important... the pup needs a nap about every 2 hours Max. You can usually tell, because, just like little kids, the get wild and act up. When the pup starts to get troublesome, put her in her crate with a treat, for a nap.
Believe me this time of their live will be over before you can blink!!


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi

I was wondering if you could both offer me some advise as you're both going through the very young puppy stage with your vizslas! We are going to pick up our vizsla puppy on the 27th December, very excited and doing lots of research. We currently own a small terrier who is a big part of our family and have decided to have a vizsla bitch as both his and our companion. 

I have found this forum very helpful, the only things I'm struggling with is feeding, the amount and how often our Vizsla will need feeding? Also is there a particular brand of food that you recommend? 

Thank you 
Jess


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jess - start with the breeders food - if you like the quality - stay with it a few weeks & if you want 2 change do it slowly - breeder will tell U how much he feeds - this is where U start


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, start with breeder food to avoid upset stomach during transition from breeder to home. 

You can look on Dog Food Advisor webpage and look at ratings on kibble if you plan to do dry food. Many on the forum do raw food. Raw food full time is not an option for us, but we do top our dog's food with fresh ground wet food from the butcher or raw food from the dog deli. Their main food is Taste of the Wild. We free feed our dogs. They self regulate their eating, Miles is almost 2 and he eats about 4-5 cups a day plus extras (meat, raw food, egg, cooked veggie) and Chase is 6 months and eats 3-4 cups a day plus his extras. 

You have some time to do your research! Best of luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At 8 weeks I expect to be running them out to the bathroom so much that it feels like I spend half my day outside.
And I still expect them to have a accident in the house.
I expect them to try and chew on everything, including me.

As for as a lead, I just tie a short light weight rope on to their collar and let them drag it around. They will get used to it before I try and lead them.

They are babies, and have just been taken away from everything they have ever known in life. Give them a chance to adjust and bond with you.


----------



## cbus (Nov 19, 2013)

@tknafox2:
Thanks for the welcome. Glad this site is here and active with helpful people willing to share their experiences. We'll definitely start halting play to go out…accidents seem connected to a lot of activity, and I decided today to relax on the walks for a few weeks
@JessicaUK 89:
We feed Marta 1/4 cup of dry food three times a day. The breeder used Iams puppy food (yellow bag); we are mixing that w/ a very similar food in taste & texture, but said to be a bit healthier.
@TexasRed:
Thanks for the feedback and the reminder that she has just been separated. We'll try to slow down our expectations a bit.


----------



## cbus (Nov 19, 2013)

@tknafox2:
Thanks for the welcome. Glad this site is here and active with helpful people willing to share their experiences. We'll definitely start halting play to go out…accidents seem connected to a lot of activity, and I decided today to relax on the walks for a few weeks
@JessicaUK 89:
We feed Marta 1/4 cup of dry food three times a day. The breeder used Iams puppy food (yellow bag); we are mixing that w/ a very similar food in taste & texture, but said to be a bit healthier.
@TexasRed:
Thanks for the feedback and the reminder that she has just been separated. We'll try to slow down our expectations a bit.


----------



## cbus (Nov 19, 2013)

tknafox2:
Thanks for the welcome. Glad this site is here and active with helpful people willing to share their experiences. We'll definitely start halting play to go out…accidents seem connected to a lot of activity, and I decided today to relax on the walks for a few weeks
JessicaUK 89:
We feed Marta 1/4 cup of dry food three times a day. The breeder used Iams puppy food (yellow bag); we are mixing that w/ a very similar food in taste & texture, but said to be a bit healthier.
TexasRed:
Thanks for the feedback and the reminder that she has just been separated. We'll try to slow down our expectations a bit.


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome!

Agree with everything that has been said, just a quick note on personal experience. Milo didn't like to walk up until maybe 4 months and even then past 10 min we would sit. We didn't hit the hour walks until he turned 8 months. Up until this point as you said, outside was just for potty. Nevertheless, he loved puppy play dates and running around in the house from day 1. It is hard because you need to drain their energy inside the house and there isn't much you can do. I got a couple of contacts from puppy kindergarten and we would meet sometimes during the week so our puppies could play inside (also, we were advised not to walk around until 4 months until he completed his shots just as prevention). Milo has been a bundle of energy ever since I got him; an hour walk is not enough, he really needs off lead play with other dogs for 1 to 2 hours. 

Anyway, I think it depends on the pup but mine didn't like it, so I would believe its normal for some.

Hope this helps


----------

